# What to do to make Ollie look like a boy



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I see all the cute pics of female maltese, but how do I make Ollie look like a boy? Is there a certain cut? People keep calling him "her". Someday I'll talk my hubby into letting me get another fluff and it will be a female I can dress up!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Put a blue bow in!  lol I'm dreading how much fuss people are going to give me when I get my little boy. He's going to be one of those men that are very secure with their masculinity.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

everyone thinks B&B is a boy:w00t: even with a dress on:w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a boy Maltese and I would put scarves on him, dress him in "manly" colors, and I didn't put bows in his hair but I sure wanted to. Hubby said, "boys don't wear bows." :HistericalSmiley: Other then trimming his eyelashes, I don't know what else you could do. He must be one of those "pretty" boys.:wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i keep paddy in a short puppy cut with no bows, and try to put in in "masculine" prints and colours (camo, racing stripes, black, blue, olive, green, etc.). i love getting tshirts and hoodies for him

... but he still gets "SHE'S so cute" about 50% of the time


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Where do you find your camo clothes....I'd love to put him in that!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The baseball sweater from Oscar Newman always does the trick for us! But I think being mistaken for a girl pretty much is par for the course for these white little angels.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci has bows and bands just not pink ones every other color fine with me and him.. When any one calls him a girl i tell them he is a boy and if they go further and say they got confused because of the bow I tell them he is gay .....


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

kathym -- that is too funny! Will have to try that one!! Think I'm going to go try to find him an outfit tomorrow....like the Harley ones!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think its just a stereotype. I'm not sure you will ever 100% eliminate him being called a "she"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Short of getting a shirt that says, "I'm a boy, stupid!" I really don't know.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I have a camo harness for Tyler, blue leashes, black and brown sweaters, etc and everyone says, "Oh she's so cute." I'm tempted to just go with a pink carrier for my own taste rather than feel I have to have everything look so masculine.:thumbsup: They're gonna get it wrong anyway.:angry:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

One of Micky's vets is the worst offender. He always accidentally calls Micky "she" and "her". Then I correct him and he feels bad. Its like he doesn't even think, it just comes out that way or something. Kind of quirky, but I'm used to it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> One of Micky's vets is the worst offender. He always accidentally calls Micky "she" and "her". Then I correct him and he feels bad. Its like he doesn't even think, it just comes out that way or something. Kind of quirky, but I'm used to it.


Becky - I'd be worrying a lot if that vet had already looked underneath Micky!:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

kathym said:


> Baci has bows and bands just not pink ones every other color fine with me and him.. When any one calls him a girl i tell them he is a boy and if they go further and say they got confused because of the bow I tell them he is gay .....


LMAO!! Or, he is in touch with his feminine side!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm used to it with Riley since i kept him in full coat. When people commented that he's wearing bows, i would tell them to look more closely he's wearing boy bows!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I put Star in ribbons at times (special occasions), but most of the time he had tiny scrunchies, with tiny barrettes, that co-ordinated with the reversible scarves I made for him. He had teddy bears, dragon flies, lady bugs , and puppy dog barrettes. As for color, well he looked especially good in reds, turquoise, dark/royal blues, and purple. Some people thought he was a girl. I'd just say, "No, he's just a pretty boy."


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

kathym said:


> baci has bows and bands just not pink ones every other color fine with me and him.. When any one calls him a girl i tell them he is a boy and if they go further and say they got confused because of the bow i tell them he is gay .....


:rofl:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani’s vet calls him pretty and mistakes him for a girl too. I think these dogs are just so pretty that the vets get so mesmerized and lose focus and forget that they are actually dealing with a boy J. Crystal sells a “Commando” vest in her store – here’s the link: http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/-strse-522/Commando-Harness/Detail.bok and Posh Puppy has quite a few things too: http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=camo&Search.x=15&Search.y=18

I’m planning on getting Aolani the camo booties for winter as he already has a coat, vest, sweater and shirt. Plan on getting him a jumpsuit or pants too. He loves to dress up J


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I love camo apparel for the boys. Cody doesn't like to wear clothes, so, a blue harness does the trick for me. Mandy is always in pink and Cody in blue, so, most people get it right. Marj makes some great boy (camo and skull) bows if you do a top knot.
M'Lady's Dog Bows - Boy Bows Page 1


----------

